# New Fibro and CFS Community - Boards & Chat



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

Just a brief note to invite newgroup members to participate in our new Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Communities, which feature message boards and chat rooms, as well as a number of other resources.Just go to http://community.healingwell.com and click on either the Fibromyalgia or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome category. You will have to register to participate. We are also currently seeking volunteers to help moderate our Communities. If you are interested, please visit the site and click on the link under "Announcements" in our community section for moderators. Hope to see you all there!--Peter Waite, EditorHealingWell.com - Community, Information, Resources on Diseases, Disorders and Chronic Illness http://www.healingwell.com


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for the site suggestion healingwell. Looks pretty nifty. I've bookmarked it, and will check it out more later.


----------

